# Questions from an aspiring furry writer



## blackedsoul (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm only 15, yet I've been told by many people that I should go into being a writer. While of course I'm still young, I want to learn how to be a better writer and where I should go with the idea. I have written a couple bits that I've placed on FurAffinity user Blackedsoul. 

Basically what I am asking is how can I become a writer and how can I become a better writer? I would like to know if there is somewhere I should go like a podcast or something to learn how to increase my vocabulary and strengthen my sentence structure, plot lines and characters. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 31, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Basically what I am asking is how can I become a writer and how can I become a better writer? I would like to know if there is somewhere I should go like a podcast or something to learn how to increase my vocabulary and strengthen my sentence structure, plot lines and characters. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys!




Read, read, read, write, write, write, and seek out some good, constructive critique (or at least go somewhere that is likely to provide such a thing). Be ready for failure and keep on trying. That's about all I can say.


----------



## panzergulo (Mar 31, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> I'm only 15, yet I've been told by many people that I should go into being a writer. While of course I'm still young, I want to learn how to be a better writer and where I should go with the idea. I have written a couple bits that I've placed on FurAffinity user Blackedsoul.
> 
> Basically what I am asking is how can I become a writer and how can I become a better writer? I would like to know if there is somewhere I should go like a podcast or something to learn how to increase my vocabulary and strengthen my sentence structure, plot lines and characters. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys!



You're very young. You seem to be familiar with spelling, grammar and even paragraphing. You're already ahead of many, many other "aspiring" writers. My advice for you would be: Just write and do not listen too much what other people say at this time. I was 22 when I uploaded my first short story online. By that time, I had already conquered my most severe problems when it came to storytelling... although, it was only the start of conquering my problems with the language... English is only my second tongue. Read a lot, use your local library, watch movies, try to get as much influence as you can. People say that too much reading affects your style... I think just the opposite. The more you read the more blurred the references you make get. Star Wars makes references to everything from the Bible to pulp fiction and think how popular series of movies that is. Watching modern movies gets you familiar with the pace of storytelling the modern reader wants.

If you really want to make writing as your hobby, and you do all that stuff I did, you'll be much better when you turn 22 compared to what I was at that age. I had a lot of influence but not much practice when I was 22.

If you feel the advice I gave before, "don't worry, don't upload, just write", doesn't fit you:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46619

And also, Poetigress' Thursday Prompt:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/poetigress/

More information can be found from her page. If you want to upload your material and become familiar with the FA writing community, I really recommend participating the prompts. They are very good practice and you'll meet other promptists, who have a tendency to read each other's responses.

I think that was all.


----------



## GraemeLion (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, besides the ever popular advice to keep writing, there are some things to be aware of.   Writing as a career is tough.  It's a good idea to have a paying job while you work on writing.  I don't know very many writers who actually went to school for writing, though I do know plenty of them that went to school for something else and ended up writing.  So be aware, it doesn't pay well until you make it, and few often make it.    I'm not saying that to discourage you, but to put in place the feeling that writing is more a lifestyle choice than a career at first.  

Next, I'd suggest reading what the greats say about writing.  Stephen King's "On Writing" is part writing guide/part memoir, and is a good read.  Ray Bradbury had some things to say in "Zen and the Art Of Writing."  There are a wide variety of writing books out there that can help you increase your craft, but many of them come down to a few golden rules.

Like:

Better readers become better writers.  If you read a lot, your writing will be better for it.

The best way to write is to sit your butt in a chair and write.  It can be for 5 minutes, or 20 minutes, or 3 pages, but the biggest thing you can do for your writing career is write.  I know that sounds weird, but there are people who plan out everything for YEARS and never get anything written.  There are people that simply buy writing books and read writing magazines and attend writing groups and do writing critiques, but never actually write a page.

A good friend of mine (who probably ripped it off someone else) told me that every writer has a million bad words in them.  It takes getting rid of that million before things get easy.  Get those million words out of you quickly.


So.. if this hasn't all scared you off, good luck!  The best way to improve is by doing.


----------



## Scarborough (Mar 31, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Read, read, read, write, write, write, and seek out some good, constructive critique (or at least go somewhere that is likely to provide such a thing). Be ready for failure and keep on trying. That's about all I can say.


I think you forgot write, write, write, write, write, write, write, write*.

And read, read, read, read, read, read**.

If you're 15 and you're really effing serious about being a writer, that means you have a good five years to buckle down and get damn awesome before you turn 20 and presumably try to live in your own place.

Also, don't be afraid to try new things. You're allowed. You're always allowed to try new things. In fact, if you're even thinking about asking permission to write something that's never been done before, you better shut up and write it.

*write, write, write, write
*read, read, read, read, read, read, read


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 31, 2010)

Have a life. Go out and live a little, make mistakes and do awesome shit. Keep as many vivid memories as you can and if possible keep a little notepad with notes of all the crazy stuff you did. Your best writing will usually be drawn from your experiences.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 31, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Well, besides the ever popular advice to keep writing, there are some things to be aware of.   Writing as a career is tough.  It's a good idea to have a paying job while you work on writing.  I don't know very many writers who actually went to school for writing, though I do know plenty of them that went to school for something else and ended up writing.  So be aware, it doesn't pay well until you make it, and few often make it.    I'm not saying that to discourage you, but to put in place the feeling that writing is more a lifestyle choice than a career at first.
> 
> Next, I'd suggest reading what the greats say about writing.  Stephen King's "On Writing" is part writing guide/part memoir, and is a good read.  Ray Bradbury had some things to say in "Zen and the Art Of Writing."  There are a wide variety of writing books out there that can help you increase your craft, but many of them come down to a few golden rules.
> 
> ...



Actually, I found your tips to be quite resourceful and I will try to use them in the future ahead. Thanks.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 31, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Have a life. Go out and live a little, make mistakes and do awesome shit. Keep as many vivid memories as you can and if possible keep a little notepad with notes of all the crazy stuff you did. Your best writing will usually be drawn from your experiences.


I heard a lot of writers do that. It does seem to work so maybe I will try that for myself. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 31, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> I think you forgot write, write, write, write, write, write, write, write*.
> 
> And read, read, read, read, read, read**.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am effing serious and I can agree with the 5 years part. Considering how much I enjoy writing, I can see what you mean about trying new things. However, I do not plan to write a full blown love story like Twilight out of risk of boring my own self into not writing again.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 31, 2010)

Recommendation: Never call yourself a furry writer. Call yourself a writer and refuse to stick to a single genre, tone or style until you find your niche, For me its comedy and tragedy (when writing plays (yes i do that)) and surrealist horror when writing stories. Its just trial and error.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 31, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Recommendation: Never call yourself a furry writer. Call yourself a writer and refuse to stick to a single genre, tone or style until you find your niche, For me its comedy and tragedy (when writing plays (yes i do that)) and surrealist horror when writing stories. Its just trial and error.


That's just like denying I'm a furry. And ok then.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 31, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> That's just like denying I'm a furry. And ok then.


 
I'd actually have to agree with The Drunken Ace; to paint yourself in to one single niche like furry writing isn't fair to yourself. Writing is about expresing yourself, so the fact that your a furry will be self evident in anything you write. You shouldn't have to title yourself a furry writer; just express it in what yo do, if that is what you want. A writer is a writer. That is all.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 31, 2010)

Altamont said:


> I'd actually have to agree with The Drunken Ace; to paint yourself in to one single niche like furry writing isn't fair to yourself. Writing is about expresing yourself, so the fact that your a furry will be self evident in anything you write. You shouldn't have to title yourself a furry writer; just express it in what yo do, if that is what you want. A writer is a writer. That is all.


So basically include it in what I write if I feel like it? Sounds good to me.


----------



## GraemeLion (Mar 31, 2010)

Part of finding your genre / niche, blackedsoul, is that you have to do two things as a writer.

First, you have to enjoy reading that genre.  If you don't enjoy reading it, you likely won't enjoy writing in int.

Second, you have to enjoy writing in it.  I love reading science fiction, but I'm a bit wary about writing it.  Just because you like reading something doesn't mean you'll like writing it.

You might find out that you do better outside of furry with regards to writing.  It doesn't make you less of an author or less of a furry.


----------



## nybx4life (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, 15 and serious about being a writer, huh?
Sounds good.

It is true though. It is early, very early, for you to stick to a specific genre, like a furry writer. After all, these specific titles come over time, after you've got your reputation. If you write furry fiction and people know you for writing good furry fiction, you'll have that title.

But don't limit yourself yet. There's a lot of ways your writing can go for you. Keep improving and you'll be ready probably when you get to college, or graduate from college.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> So basically include it in what I write if I feel like it? Sounds good to me.


 exactly be a writer who likes  writing furry stories,  not a furry writer, 

I write horror and almost only horror, but I call myself a "writer who writes horror" not a "horror writer" its a big shift in meaning just by shifting the words subtly


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Apr 1, 2010)

its not a system. or a niche. there is no such thing as a better writer. there are those that find their audience. and those that don't. 

no one's advice can make you better. Only you can decide if you are gonna be a great writer or not. Your best chance is to find what you so best by experimenting with different styles and genre. Then use that to make your name stick in people's heads. 

Don't listen to those who say you suck nor to those that say you are the best. The best comments are those that say your work is good, and then names something you need a little work on. 

I know this path well. There are only two places to end on it. Stuck at the halfway where you are an amazing writer but no one knows or cares.....you you bump off Steven King and become the next big thing.


----------



## blackedsoul (Apr 1, 2010)

Angelus Wolfen said:


> its not a system. or a niche. there is no such thing as a better writer. there are those that find their audience. and those that don't.
> 
> no one's advice can make you better. Only you can decide if you are gonna be a great writer or not. Your best chance is to find what you so best by experimenting with different styles and genre. Then use that to make your name stick in people's heads.
> 
> ...


I can agree with the part on the comments. It is best of those comments cause it can tell me what I'm good at and what I need to work on to help improve my skills. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BatRat (Apr 3, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> I'm only 15, yet I've been told by many people that I should go into being a writer. While of course I'm still young, I want to learn how to be a better writer and where I should go with the idea.


I'm 15 too, and I have also recieved many awards and complements for my writing.  I have learned that, if you want to be a better writer, you should do two things:
1) write TONS of practice novels.  Not just short stories, but novels you write and fix and eventually trash.  You will learn from your mistakes and gain experience in all kinds of different components (like plotting and characterization) required to make a good novel.
2) pick up the books Art of War for Writers and Stephen King On Writing.  They are very good books that have helped me move forward inmy own writing career.

Hope this helps!


----------

